# Disque dur non détecté



## roscorporation (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un emac G4 (usb1, 2003) avec une disque dur de 40 giga sur lequel je devais jongler en permanence pour garder minimum 4 Go de libre ...

J'ai pu obtenir gratos un dd Western Digital de 160 Go ...

Trouvé un super tuto pour expliquer comment démonter son emac pour changer le disque dur ...

Planté mes deux disques (le vieux 40 et le nouveau 160) dans une bonne vieille tour G4, connecté les deux disques en Sata, formaté le 160 depuis utilitaires de disque, restauré le vieux sur le nouveau toujours depuis utilitaires de disque, deplugé le vieux, démarré sur le nouveau, impeccable ...

C'est là que ça se gâte 

Remis mon nouveau disque dur dans mon emac (disque dur qui démarre dans la tour G4), tout bien remonté, et là, c'est le drame ... écran gris ... il cherche où démarrer ... y a le dossier avec un point d'interrogation, puis l'icone finder apparaît dans le dossier je me dis ça y est il va y aller, ça reste figé un bon moment comme ça, puis re un petit coup de point d'interrogation, bref il trouve pas ...

Pire encore ; il ne démarre pas sur mon dvd d'instal (la même chose se passe) ; j'ai aussi une backup system techtool sur un disque externe en firewire (bootable), sauf que quand j'appuie sur la touche alt au démarrage ça me demande le mot de passe open firmware, normal, sauf que manque de pot c'est pas celui que j'utilise le plus souvent ... impossible de m'en rappeler 

Cerise sur le gâteau il ne démarre pas non plus en mode target ; pareil ; écran gris, dossier finder / ?

Alors quoi ?? J'ai mal rebranché un cable ? pourquoi qui veut pas démarrer sur le dvd d'instal ?

Supermoquette tu vas me sortir de là ??

Merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h45 ----------

c'est bon problème résolu ;

démarré dans l'open firmware avec les touches alt-commande-o-f

tapé "mac-boot" comme suggéré ...

ça me demandait un mot de passe ; essayé de mettre celui de mon compte admin niet ...

retrouvé mot de passe open firmeware ; ça a booté

j'ai un nouveau disque dur yes !


----------



## Al_Copett (30 Septembre 2009)

Quand tu as formaté ton disque de 160 Go, c'est avec les utilitaires présents sur ton ancien disque de 40 GO ou ceux du système de ta tour G4 ? Si c'est le cas, peux-être que ton emac ne sait pas lire le système de fichier créé avec ta tour G4 !!!


----------

